# Lowenpro Camera Case Â£1.99



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

http://www.mymemory.co.uk/Camera-Pouches/Lowepro/Lowepro-Apex-5AW-Camera-Case---Black

Cheap enough


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

sssammm said:


> http://www.mymemory.co.uk/Camera-Pouches/Lowepro/Lowepro-Apex-5AW-Camera-Case---Black
> 
> Cheap enough


Just ordered one - many thanks for the heads up  - I don't see how you can go wrong for the price :thumbup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Cracking deal. Thanks :starwars:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

And me! Cheers for the heads up Sam!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Sam........might as well at that price, cheap enough to give as a present :rofl:

Although I did get suckered into buying a 2GB USB Snowman as well......aww c'mon, there is still snow outside.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for this


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Sam

Rude not to buy one at that price !!

steve


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Now gone up to Â£4.99 - They must have realised the price was too low!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Got mine today; excellent little case, with belt loop and neck strap, thanks again for the tipoff.


----------

